
A pen for an iPad? - idiginous
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2010/05/09/aPenForAnIpad.html
======
foomarks
I think so, and I think it's called the Meat Stylus:

[http://www.weirdasianews.com/2010/04/04/south-koreans-
revolu...](http://www.weirdasianews.com/2010/04/04/south-koreans-
revolutionize-iphone-market-sausage-meat-stylus/)

<http://kottke.org/10/02/meat-stylus-for-the-iphone>

------
icey
I ended up buying a blank felt tip marker and filling it with water. It works
pretty well for me, it also has the added benefit of washing off my
fingerprints from the screen. (not terribly sure why this is getting down
voted; this really is what I'm using for a stylus)

------
evo_9
Pretty slick Make video.

For a little bit of cash you can snag a nice ipad (or iphone) friendly stylus
here: [http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/Stylus-Pen-for-all-
Appl...](http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/Stylus-Pen-for-all-Apple-iPhone-
iTouch-Models/3275019/product.html)

------
catch23
There's quite a few available on Froogle:

[http://www.google.com/products?hl=en&q=capacitive+stylus](http://www.google.com/products?hl=en&q=capacitive+stylus)

They would probably also work with other touch devices: droid, nexus one,
laptop trackpads, etc.

------
systemtrigger
<http://my10-9.com/>

The iPad design is not shown but it too includes a nice case to hold the
stylus.

------
shadowz
I own the Pogo Sketch. Although I can write with it, I almost have to do it 90
degrees or else the iPad doesn't sense anything :/

------
ggruschow
I'd pay the price of the iPad for a pressure-sensitive pen for it.

------
treblig
Can anyone identify the drawing app he was using to demo?

~~~
ssprang
That's my app, Brushes - iPad Edition:

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id363590649?mt=8>

